
The day Sweden switched to driving on the right - raattgift
https://www.thelocal.se/20170904/the-day-sweden-switched-to-driving-on-the-right
======
retSava
The rather interesting TLDR could be

"On September 3rd 1967 all non-essential traffic was banned from the roads
between 1am and 6am; in Stockholm and Malmö the ban was in place from 10pm on
September 2nd to 3pm the next day.

At 4.45am, all cars still on the road stopped, slowly crossed to the opposite
side of the road and stopped again, awaiting the next signal. At 5am the radio
announced that Sweden had officially switched to right-hand traffic, and that
was the uneventful story of how Sweden stopped driving on the left."

I wonder whether this would be even remotely possible in eg the UK or if there
is too much sunk costs in cars and infrastructure (signs, traffic lights).
Probably not. There are about 32Mn cars on the UK roads today [1].

[1] [https://www.statista.com/statistics/299972/average-age-of-
ca...](https://www.statista.com/statistics/299972/average-age-of-cars-on-the-
road-in-the-united-kingdom/)

